
Scientists have found evidence that stress can cause hair graying - prostoalex
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200122135313.htm
======
pintxo
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22173776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22173776)

------
wnkrshm
That's a pretty alarming finding to be honest. It's not just hair graying,
it's also all kinds of other tissue damage that can occur, as the last few
paragraphs hint at.

Stress may just kill us more directly than we've suspected, instead of through
its physiological effects like e.g. elevated blood pressure and the effects
from that.

------
dana321
Something interesting i found.

Magnesium attenuates the release of norepinephrine on the nerve cells (as
mentioned in the article, its norepinephrine that causes the greying)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15477382](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15477382)

Its also known that during stressful situations, including extreme exercise,
magnesium is depleted and excreted in urine.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK507250/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK507250/)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17172008](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17172008)

What do you think, am i on to something?

------
rofo1
This was long suspected. I've seen countless examples of this in real life.
But it was never "proven" like this.

This was really interesting to me:

"But surprisingly, when we removed the adrenal gland from the mice so that
they couldn't produce cortisol-like hormones, their hair still turned gray
under stress."

It's also permanent.

------
diminish
And scientists still couldn't find a simple way to find man baldness :>

~~~
brutt
Epoxy

------
tokai
So it's related to norepinephrine. Wonder if SNRIs can give grey hair then.

------
buboard
it would be news if relaxation caused hair darkening

------
aldoushuxley001
Hasn’t this been widely known for a long time?

~~~
patentatt
Look at how a president’s hair turns over their term, it’s striking. Can’t
think of a more stressful job.

~~~
jihadjihad
This is generally understood as a natural consequence of aging rather than the
rigors and demands of the job. Most presidents end their terms in their mid-
fifties or mid-sixties [0], which is prime time for developing a head full of
gray hair, whether you're the POTUS or not.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_presidents_of_the_Unit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_presidents_of_the_United_States_by_age#Presidential_age-
related_data_points)

